# Internet in Linux?



## Tiger (11. Dezember 2001)

Also ich hab mir jetzt Linux 7.3 zugelegt. Ich weiß aber nicht wie ich eine Internetverbindung herstelle. Gibts da auch sowas wie DFÜ? Ich hab ne AVM ISDN Karte. Wie kann ich jetzt mit Linux ins Internet gehen?
Danke im voraus!!!


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (12. Dezember 2001)

Also, Du kannst auch mit Linux per DFÜ ins Internet. Hierfür ist der PPP (Point-to-Point) Dämon zuständig.

http://www.linux.org/docs/ldp/howto/PPP-HOWTO/index.html ist ein HOWTO zum einrichten von PPP unter Linux.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, das Du mit 7.3 die SuSE Distri meinst. Hierzu:
http://sdb.suse.de/de/sdb/html/katlist.ISDN.html oder in Deinem Package findest Du die Support-Files wo auch beschrieben wird, wie man das einrichtet.

Würde ja gerne meine Erfahrung Dir beibringen, aber ich mach das mit DSL.


----------

